# Two Handler Household



## WannaBeK9 (Jan 14, 2012)

I joined this forum approx six years ago, and at the time still harbored a dream of eventually being K9. 

This Dec I have a chance to interview for the position. I have the most amount of knowledge and hands on experience of anyone on the list. The head trainer, K9 SGT and previous K9 Sgt who is now a Major, as well as our other handlers are all supportive of me. There's a second Major and the Chief that the decision will come down to. 

It's been passed on to me that the biggest issue they have with me as a candidate is the fact my husband is currently working a dog and they aren't sure about placing a second K9 in the home. We are confident that we can manage this through the use of crates, gates, leashes, staggered schedules, and the fact that we are both familiar with police dogs and handling intense, high drive, dominant dogs. 

Does anyone know of a successful 2 k9 household that would be willing to speak to me about it so I have some good ammo to take into an interview?

K9 interview questions and tips also welcome. 

Thank you


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

@Slamdunc is the only member I know of here that has kept two male K9 dogs at home at the same time, so hopefully he'll comment when he gets a chance. 

But I just wanted to chime in and congratulate you for sticking with your dream! And, to wish you the best luck possible in December with your interview!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, I’ve had two working male K-9’s at the same time. I have two kennels set up in my yard. My kennels are also in a separate section of my yard. I also have a kennel in my garage which has heat and AC. 

I kept my dogs separate as one was very dog aggressive. I rotated them and was very fastidious in their care and schedule. I have a Ford Explorer Interceptor for my patrol car. For about a year I took both dogs to work with me. Boomer was still certified and Boru was in training. After Boru was Patrol Certified I used him for Patrol calls and Boomer for narcotics searches. 

It was a lot of work to handle 2 dogs like mine, but I didn’t mind. 

My advice would be to keep both dogs completely separate. Have an outdoor kennel for both dogs. Be very careful when putting one dog out in the yard that your spouse has not let their dog out first. Dog fights are a pain in the butt. 

It can totally be done and managed. Good luck!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Slamdunc said:


> Yes, I’ve had two working male K-9’s at the same time. I have two kennels set up in my yard. My kennels are also in a separate section of my yard. I also have a kennel in my garage which has heat and AC.
> 
> I kept my dogs separate as one was very dog aggressive. I rotated them and was very fastidious in their care and schedule. I have a Ford Explorer Interceptor for my patrol car. For about a year I took both dogs to work with me. Boomer was still certified and Boru was in training. After Boru was Patrol Certified I used him for Patrol calls and Boomer for narcotics searches.
> 
> ...


I'm just a novice about everything, but if I were in your shoes with a potential dream job, I would set up the actual kennels or crates and living conditions now and take pics and a written schedule working plan with you on your next interview. If I were you and had the funds, I would follow what Slamdunc describes how he does it. The plan and pics will show them you are already set to meet that challenge. and were willing to do what is needed and spend what is needed in advance without prompting. 

Wishing you luck with this.


----------



## WannaBeK9 (Jan 14, 2012)

Slamdunc said:


> Yes, I’ve had two working male K-9’s at the same time. I have two kennels set up in my yard. My kennels are also in a separate section of my yard. I also have a kennel in my garage which has heat and AC.
> 
> I kept my dogs separate as one was very dog aggressive. I rotated them and was very fastidious in their care and schedule. I have a Ford Explorer Interceptor for my patrol car. For about a year I took both dogs to work with me. Boomer was still certified and Boru was in training. After Boru was Patrol Certified I used him for Patrol calls and Boomer for narcotics searches.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. 

My spouses dog (Bear) is not aggressive towards most dogs, and wont provoke a fight. (although his work on the street is second to none. Teddy bear at home, grizzly bear at work) He's actually submissive to my pet dog who is an old cranky *******. Bear was slowly introduced to other dogs in neutral territory with a fence barrier, and carefully handled to prevent any dogfights. He gets along well with my parent's crazy Czech bred female, and has literally ridden in the same cage in a cruiser with another k9. 

Ideally, if I were to get a dog, it would be similar in temperament and a slow careful integration into the household would occur with extremely close supervision. If they were to ever be loose in the house together (down the road clearly not off the bat) it would never be without close, direct, intentional supervision. 

Our department will pay for a 10X10 outdoor kennel with concrete pad. I do plan on having both installed (we havent done one for Bear as yet). The way our home is set up allows us to separate dogs, crate all of them, or play musical kennels as needed. We've handled a dog aggressive dog in the home before, with Bear, and as you said, a careful plan of management and rotation did the trick. 

Finger's crossed. I plan on photographing our setup, and taking that with me to the interview. I'm going to shoot you a PM as well if you dont mind. Again, thank you.


----------



## WannaBeK9 (Jan 14, 2012)

Heartandsoul said:


> I'm just a novice about everything, but if I were in your shoes with a potential dream job, I would set up the actual kennels or crates and living conditions now and take pics and a written schedule working plan with you on your next interview. If I were you and had the funds, I would follow what Slamdunc describes how he does it. The plan and pics will show them you are already set to meet that challenge. and were willing to do what is needed and spend what is needed in advance without prompting.
> 
> Wishing you luck with this.


Am planning to take photos of our setup (as soon as I get my house back in shape!) Our PD will pay to construct an outdoor 10x10 kennel with concrete pad for each dog. We already have a fenced area accessible from inside the basement, and a way to kennel each of the dogs, as well as gates etc to use in the house as needed. 

Thank you! As far as doing things in advance and without prompting, I'm attending training days, rain or shine and have been for years. I track lay and decoy whether its 102 or neg 2 degrees out without complaint. I attend seminars when able, and keep my mouth shut and try to learn as much as possible. Crossing my fingers and hoping for the best!


----------



## WannaBeK9 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you to those who responded. I nailed my interview in Dec, and was just told this afternoon that I was named one of the new handlers. We will be getting our dogs mid to late Feb and beginning training in March.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

How exciting! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

That is great Congratulations! There is nothing like waking up and looking forward to going to work. During my working years, I couldn't get up and out fast enough to get to work. I loved my job.. I hope you hang around and update every so often.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Yay, congratulations! Of course, we'll need pictures of you and your partner on the first day.


----------



## WannaBeK9 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll definitely hang around and update! And I'll promise a photo when we get our dogs. My dept was originally putting on 2 total dogs, now we're doing 3 total. We're going mid Feb to pick dogs up from the kennel and will be beginning training in March. 

The next six-ish weeks can't go fast enough!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## WannaBeK9 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, I brought him home friday. 13 month old Mali, named Maverick. He's going to be a ton of fun, I am really excited about him. Although his passport and invoice say mal, I have a feeling a GSD jumped a fence at some point in his lineage, because he's not ALL mal. I see GSD a lot with his head, especially straight on. When he's out moving, I can see the mal. 

Thanks again for all the replies and encouragement. We start training first week of March.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations, that is exciting! I'm hoping to hear updates on his progress. Would love to see some pictures if you're able to find the time.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree with you OP.....your second pic sure looks like a GSD was involved in his background....truthful he looks a lot GSD....he sure is a handsome guy considering how unhappy he looks.. lol


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

He is probably a GSD X Malinois mix. Very popular mix right now. Our unit has 2 or 3. I’m really happy with the mixes, they can be exceptional Patrol dogs. 

Good luck with him.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Congratulations!!!! I do remember you from years back. I had a different screen name and wasn't able to revive it.

Great work, way to nail your dream job! I wish you many happy successful years.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

He looks so happy. And although his work will demand a very different expression, in that last pic, those soft eyes are killer iceberg melting machines. Big congrats!


----------

